# Turning Custom Tops for Jr Gent



## heinedan (Aug 8, 2008)

Hello,

I have seen where many of you have replaced the little black semi-circular plastic peice at the top of a Jr Gent/Baron with one that has been turned from the same material as the pen body. How do you do this? How do you hold on the that little bitty peice, and then, how to attach it to the clip??? I need help on this one, please chime right on in.

Thank You,
Daniel Heine


----------



## mrcook4570 (Aug 8, 2008)

Try this

http://content.penturners.org/articles/2008/custom_finial.pdf


----------



## spitfire (Aug 8, 2008)

I have been wanting to this as well and I read that article a couple days ago. My questions is, what do people use when not using a gemni bushing? I would rather not have to buy something just to make custom tops. Seems like something that could be made, has anybody made their own?


----------



## gketell (Aug 8, 2008)

I glued a piece of the blank to a piece of a dowel using CA then hold the dowel with a chuck.  Use calipers to measure the diameter of the original finial and turn down to that, then use the calipers to measure the height of the original finial and turn/shape the new finial to match.  Sand and finish and polish then use a parting tool to remove it from the dowel at the proper height for the final finial height.  Paint the back of it (if it is transparent) and glue it into the finial hole using clear epoxy (CA caused white buildup on mine).

Good to go.
GK


----------



## kirkfranks (Aug 8, 2008)

spitfire said:


> My questions is, what do people use when not using a gemni bushing?


 
I used a 4 jaw chuck.


----------



## Ligget (Aug 9, 2008)

I use a collet chuck and calipers!


----------



## rherrell (Aug 9, 2008)

I glue the leftover piece of the blank to a 2" long piece of 5/8" steel rod and put it in my Beall chuck. Turn it to the right diameter, shape the end and finish. It's alot easier to finish BEFORE you part it off. I also leave the little stub that fits in the small hole. Off the top of my head I believe it's .153" by about 1/8" long.


----------



## hehndc (Aug 9, 2008)

Did my first one yesterday for a Jr. Gent wedding pen.  I put a length of the extra material into four jaw chuck and used calipers, polished prior to parting off and left a small post and Ca into place.  

Went better than expected and really made the pen look much better, IMO.

Next one, I'll try to replace the center band.

Steve


----------



## altaciii (Aug 9, 2008)

thanks stan in wv, I've trying to find the link on the site.  You made real easy.  Thanks again.


----------



## Firefyter-emt (Aug 9, 2008)

You know, if you took some alluminium and drilled a hole to fit the jewel post, you can turn the tenon first and then use carpet tape to stick it to the end of a mandrel. This would idealy be the same OD as the jewel and would make it much eaiser to turn and polish.

I made one to turn metal jewels for Esterbrook pens on my metal lathe, just I use a set screw to lock the jewel before turning the OD.

Here is the one I made, but this one is threaded to screw onto my metal lathe. The same thing could be done and made to be held in a drill chuck, or better yet a Beall.


----------



## rherrell (Aug 9, 2008)

Thanks Lee, "jewel post" sounds alot better than "stub"!:highfive:


----------

